

Use of tracking app to find stolen iPad 'legal' (Aus) - spauka
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-09-07/defence-loses-argument-against-tracked-ipad/4249202

======
spauka
It never actually occurred to me that using the tracking tool on your
phone/device might constitute an illegal search.

Does anyone know of anywhere where this is the case?

~~~
denzil_correa
Same here. So, how does a person recover his lost electronic device if
tracking software is "illegal" ?

